# Help me ID these fish?



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I live in SoCal, anyway I went to a local fleamarket and saw a guy selling some fish. I looked and saw these fish and I thought they might be P's. The guy did'nt know what they where. Anyway I took them all and it was cheap. I hope they are not pacus and if they are I will sell for $20 for all 8 or give away if I have to. Here are the pics.
View attachment 44579


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

i can only see part of the pic,not displaying the fish.
Can you upload again?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

They are Pacus.....sell them fast..............


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

thanks, I had a feeling they were pacos. I have to get rid of them ASAP if not then I have to







my pacos.

Anyone want them? $20 for all obo, will trade.....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> They are Pacus.....sell them fast..............
> [snapback]848370[/snapback]​










funny but true
get rid of them while they are tiny


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

100%sure thier pacus.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I give them until the end of the week before I line them up for their final swim.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Whatever you do, don't dump them into a lake, creek or pool.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Whatever you do, don't dump them into a lake, creek or pool.
> [snapback]848491[/snapback]​










espacially after your thread that u posted


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Hick no I won't dump them into lake or pond. I am going to cook them up and let my cats enjoy them. I will give them away if anybody wants them....


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

take em to a stupid lfs and sell em a p's... hahahaha i would


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i highly doubt a flea market in so cal would carry p's


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> i highly doubt a flea market in so cal would carry p's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will they do... I got my first pair of RBP's from a flemarket. You just have to know how to ask







Also it's a indoor fleamarket.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> Will they do... I got my first pair of RBP's from a flemarket. You just have to know how to ask
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how exactly do you know you had piranhas the first time? Anyone that has ever had a P. nattereri can easily tell the difference from a pacu....they look totally different....IMO.


----------

